# JTabbedPane Tab in den Vordergrund (aktiviert) bekommen ?



## JoetempesAsGuest (6. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

vieleicht weis hier ja jemand Rat.

Ich habe ein JPanel in dem  ein JTabbedPane eingebettet ist,  welches 3 Tabs hat.
Nun ruf ich über Buttons dieses JPanel auf, und je nach dem von welchem Button ich komm soll ein anderer Tab im Vordergrund (aktiviert) sein.

Jemand ne Ahnung wie das geht ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jan 2006)

Z.B. mit

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JTabbedPane.html#setSelectedIndex(int)
Du kannst damit den Tab, welcher in den Vordergrund gebracht werden soll, mit dem Index (bei 0 beginnend) festlegen.


----------



## JoetempesAsGuest (6. Jan 2006)

Danke Dir, hab ich irgendwie übersehen in der API!


----------

